# A Clean Install Of WMP9



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I know some people believe XPLite can do the job of removing WMP from your XP installation, but it really doesn't. It skips some files, and it deletes a couple that are necessary. Besides, if you've noticed, the program is a little buggy still.

I set about to remove WMP8. Here's what I found out.

I thought this would make for a clean install of WMP9. As clean an install, at least, as I could get without still having any lingering files from WMP8.

I did not remove any codecs. I have all my codecs set up just the way I like them, including some for some pretty tricky video files that took me forever to figure out the codecs I needed for them. So I don't want to mess with those.

Here's what I found out.

I removed every file related to WMP8 I could find.

I removed all of these files from these locations...

C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player

dlimport.exe

music.bmp 
npdrmv2.dll 
npdrmv2.zip 
npwmsdrm.dll 
setup_wm.exe 
wmplayer.exe 
wmpvis.dll

C:\Windows Media Player\Skins

all ".wmz" files (skins)

C:\WINDOWS\Help

wmplayer.chm

C:\WINDOWS\inf

wmplayer.inf
wmplayer.PNF

C:\Windows\system32

asfsipc.dll 
blackbox.dll 
CEWMDM.dll

drmclien.dll <<<< ***KEY FILE***

Something interesting with the "drmclien.dll": mplayer2 would not play ".wma" music files ...saying DRMClient.dll is missing. However, it would play ".wav" and ".mp3" files.

mplayer2 would play ".avi" and ".mpeg" and ".mpg" video files, but would not play *.wmv" video files.

So, I put back the "drmclient.dll...and ".wma" music files, and ".wmv" video files would now play using mplayer2.

So, if you want a very light Windows Media Player, remove all the files laid out here except "drmclient.dll" (...and maybe "msdmo.dll"...which you shall see about below highlighted with an explaination).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
drmstor.dll 
drmv2clt.dll 
laprxy.dll 
logagent.exe 
mindex.dll 
mpg4dmod.dll

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
msdmo.dll <<<< **KEY FILE**

DO NOT DELETE "msdmo.dll". WMP9 does not install it, and it needs the one already installed on your system, or else it will not play...anything.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
msisam11.dll

msnetobj.dll 
mspmsp.dll 
msscp.dll 
msuni11.dll 
mswmdm.dll 
wmadmod.dll 
wmadmoe.dll 
wmasf.dll 
wmdmlog.dll 
wmdmps.dll 
wmidx.ocx 
wmnetmgr.dll 
wmp.ocx 
wmpcd.dll 
wmpcore.dll 
wmploc.dll 
wmpshell.dll 
wmpstub.exe 
wmpui.dll 
wmsdmod.dll 
wmsdmoe.dll 
wmstream.dll 
wmvcore.dll 
wmvdmod.dll 
wmvdmoe.dll

Now, I installed WMP9....and cleanly.

Come to find out, there are some files that belong to WMP8 that are not needed by WMP9...

These were in system32 for WMP8, but WMP9 did not install.

asfsipc.dll 
mindex.dll 
msisam11.dll 
msuni11.dll 
wmidx.ocx 
wmpstub.exe 
wmsdmoe.dll 
wmstream.dll 
wmvdmoe.dll

...And also a few in the Programs Files and other folders locations I pointed out.

Here is a batch file I made to remove the system32 files, at least. The others you will have to remove manually.

Also, to help you unregister the dlls from Program Files and system32 you remove, here's a neat little app that places in the right-click context menu "Register DLL" and "Unregister DLL". This will show up whenever you right-click on a DLL.

http://www.programmersheaven.com/zone16/cat633/30729.htm

Just group together all the DLLS the batch file below will remove, highlight them all, right-click...and you're in Un-Register heaven.

This batch file I'm going to give you will backup the system32 files listed above as it removes them from system32. They will be place on C:\ in a backup folder, named simply backup folder. Inside that folder will be a subfolder named WINDOWS. Inside the WINDOWS folder will be a subfolder named system32. Here you will see your backup files.

I did it this way so you will always know where they belong should you want to put them back.

Just copy and paste this to Notepad and save it as RemoveWMP8.bat.

IF NOT EXIST "c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32" md c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\asfsipc.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\blackbox.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\CEWMDM.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\drmstor.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\drmv2clt.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\laprxy.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\logagent.exe c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\mindex.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg4dmod.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\msisam11.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\msnetobj.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\mspmsp.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\msscp.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\msuni11.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\mswmdm.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmadmod.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmadmoe.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmasf.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmlog.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmps.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmidx.ocx c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmnetmgr.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.ocx c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpcd.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpcore.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmploc.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpstub.exe c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpui.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmod.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmoe.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmstream.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvcore.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmod.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmoe.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\


----------



## codecfears (Aug 30, 2004)

> I did not remove any codecs. I have all my codecs set up just the way I like them, including some for some pretty tricky video files that took me forever to figure out the codecs I needed for them


Cool a codecs expert. Perhaps, would you be willing to share your CODEC source locations, and install seqence instructions?


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd be happy to. I don't use very many codec. But I do have many, many videos I've downloaded and what I do use works out okay for me. I'm definately not into codec packs with all they install...if I don't need it, I don't want it. 

Basically, I use what is installed with Windows and...

---------------------------------------------------------------------

XviD-1.0.1-05062004.exe

(I install this but then delete the XviD file folder and its contents it creates in C:\Program Files, and the shortcuts it creates in Start > Programs. 

You only need it to install and register these three files to system32...

xvid.ax
xvidcore.dll
xvidvfw.dll

You'll never use all the other junk that comes with it and gets installed.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel I263 codec

----------------------------------------------------------------------

DivX51Bundle.exe

I'm just now looking into Version 5.2 of Divx. Right now it seems like it installs about ten additional divx files to system32, and since 5.1 only installs 3, and it seems to work for me, I'll most-likely stay with 5,1 until I bump into some videos that actually do need some of the ones Version 5.2 installs.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

That's pretty much it. You can punsh those into Google and they'll turn up for you.


----------



## lou g (Oct 25, 2004)

Windows XP SP2
Media Player10

Windows media player version 10.00.00.3646. All of a sudden, when I
attempt to play online music or video, I get the following error
message:

The instruction at "0x098f1d16" referenced memory at "0x098f1d16". The
memory could not be "written".
Click on OK to terminate the program.
Click on CANCEL to debug the program.

If I click OK, it terminates; if I click on CANCEL, all open online
windows close and the media player also closes. I can't find anything
in help or online about this.

It seems that anything having to do with going online causes this; I
can play offline.

I also found I have 7 copies of wmnetmgr.dll and this dll apparently
has something to do with problems like this. Does anyone know how to
correct the problem and/or which version of the dll I need?


----------



## lou g (Oct 25, 2004)

After searching all internet sites and groups and microsoft, I decided that as no one had any idea of my problem, I would just do an old fashioned thingee I learned long ago. I uninstalled media player 10; I renamed all 7 of the wmnetmgr.dll to wmnetmgr.old; then reinstalled wmp 10. It works again! So if anyone in the future has this problem, I hope this helps. So much for Microsoft!!!


----------

